# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال >  چگونگی کار با پورت پرینتر و برنامه نویسی ربات (موضوع جالبی.)
سلام دوستان .

میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم با پورت پرینتر کار کنم و مثلا پین شماره 2 رو روشن کنم اصلا یک مقاله کامل برا برنامه نویسی رباتها و اینکه چطور ارتباط بین کامپیوتر و بخش الکترونیک صورت میگیرد (کاری به ارتباط بخش الکترونیکش با مکانیکی اش ندارم ) میخوام . میخوام این مقاله سوالات زیادی رو که برام بوجود اومده جواب بده مثل : روشن شدن مثلا پین شماره 2 جه ولتاژی داره و مثبت یا منفی است و اینکه اصلا چطور جریان رو بهش بدم ( یک بکنم ) و یا جریان رو قطع کنم (صفرش بکنم) . مقدار این جریان چقدر است و ده ها سوال دیگر .

 :موفق:

----------


## Touska

دادوند جان بزرگترین گروه های ربات ایران رو اینجا داریم تو شهر خودمان دو گروه که

برای مسابقات Osaka ژاپن دارن آماده می شن. چرا از آنها نمی پرسی.

موفق باشید  :flower:

----------

باشه دستت درد نکند هر چند وقت یکبار تو سلف اون شخص رو میبینم ازش میپرسم دستت درد نکند .

 :موفق:  :oops:

----------


## Dolphin

بهرتره که همه با هم هم فکری کنند یک موضوع جالب بهتره فراگیر باشه دوست عزیز می تونی از کتابهای Pc tools و این موارد استفاده کنی یا اینکه بااستفاده از کامپوننتهای موجود روی پورتها کار کنی

----------


## merced

باید اسمبلی کار کنید 
مثال 

http://www.gu.edu.au/school/eng/mmt/PortDev.ZIP

----------


## merced

البته  این برنامه در ویندوزXP کار نخواهد کرد

----------

> البته این برنامه در ویندوزXP کار نخواهد کرد



یک سرچی در اینترنت بزنید یک  dll  برا کار در ویندوز  xp  وجود دارد الان دم دستم نیست که اسمش رو بگم .

 :موفق:

----------


## NOROOZY

معمولا کمتر گروهی با دلفی برای رباط کار میکنه
اگه پرسیدی در مورد پورت usb هم سوال کن .نحوه ارتباط دلفی با این پورت البته ابزارهای استانداد خود دلفی نه کد اسمبلی در دلفی

----------


## Touska

بهترین استفاده این است که با C یا JAVA بتوانید برنامه نویسی پردازش تصویر رو انجام بدید بقیه اش ساده است.

چون سرعتی که در مسابقات فوتبال در لیگ KIDSIZE لازم است فقط با C یا JAVA امکان پذید هست و قابلیت 

سازگاری با PDA را دارند یا POcket pc موفق باشید  :flower:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

متوجه نشدم . یعنی با جاوا میشه اما با دلفی نمی شه ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> چون سرعتی که در مسابقات فوتبال در لیگ KIDSIZE لازم است فقط با C یا JAVA امکان پذید هست


فکر نمی کنم سرعت Java در حد C باشه (با توجه به اینکه کدها در JVM اجرا میشند)

----------


## hamed darvishi

salam yani aslan rahi nadarim ke beshe ba delphi barnamenevisi port konim :strange:

----------


## Delphi Skyline

> فکر نمی کنم سرعت Java در حد C باشه (با توجه به اینکه کدها در JVM اجرا میشند)


کاملا درسته :
اول :
اسمبلی 
++C
Delphi
#C
JAVA
VB

----------


## vcldeveloper

> salam yani aslan rahi nadarim ke beshe ba delphi barnamenevisi port konim


چرا داریم. منظور دوستان اینه که در برخی مواقع که بسرعت زیاد و پردازش های Real-time نیاز هست بهتره از ++C یا اسمبلی استفاده بشه.

----------


## Delphi Skyline

درسته . اما در این مواقع می شه در دلفی از کد اسمبلی استفاده کرد .

----------


## Touska

ما که سه سال هست در این کار ما نه بچه های ما هر سال برای پردازش تصویر از C استفاده می کنند.

چون از همه قوی تر هست و برای IC ها از BasCom استفاده می کنند. با زبان Basic.

برای دیدن سایت به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید عکسهایی رو که می بینید عکس روبات پارسال هست.

Http://www.Kermanrobot.com

موفق باشید.  :flower:

----------


## Inprise

> سلام دوستان .
> 
> میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم با پورت پرینتر کار کنم و مثلا پین شماره 2 رو روشن کنم اصلا یک مقاله کامل برا برنامه نویسی رباتها و اینکه چطور ارتباط بین کامپیوتر و بخش الکترونیک صورت میگیرد (کاری به ارتباط بخش الکترونیکش با مکانیکی اش ندارم ) میخوام . میخوام این مقاله سوالات زیادی رو که برام بوجود اومده جواب بده مثل : روشن شدن مثلا پین شماره 2 جه ولتاژی داره و مثبت یا منفی است و اینکه اصلا چطور جریان رو بهش بدم ( یک بکنم ) و یا جریان رو قطع کنم (صفرش بکنم) . مقدار این جریان چقدر است و ده ها سوال دیگر .
> 
>  :موفق:


- تا وقتی از ویندوز استفاده میکنی ، API همه کاره است . توسعهء یک نرم افزار کنترلی کامل با اسمبلی که برتریهای کیفیتی چشمگیری داره نسبتا" غیر ممکنه و در این زمینهء به خصوص بین زبانهای سطح بالائی مانند دلفی - سی و ...تفاوت چشمگیری وجود نداره .

- معمولا تو مستقیما" دستور سخت افزاری ویژه ای صادر نمیکنی . یعنی تغییر ولتاژ و جهت جریان و مسائلی از این دست عمدتا" جای دیگری حل میشن ؛ چیزی که برنامه نویس برای کنترل و مدیریت روبات نیاز داره کتابخانهء نرم افزاری قابل اعتماد و مرجع مناسب است . این روزها کتابخانه های تجاری و رایگان متعددی برای انجام وظایف کنترلی وجود دارند که اغلب روباتهای نمایشی و صنعتی از همین کتابخانه های موجود استفاده میکنند . بسته به نوع و مدل و معماری و وظایف و نیازهای سیستم میتونه پیشنهادات مختلفی وجود داشته باشه .

----------

> تا وقتی از ویندوز استفاده میکنی ، API همه کاره است . توسعهء یک نرم افزار کنترلی کامل با اسمبلی که برتریهای کیفیتی چشمگیری داره نسبتا" غیر ممکنه و در این زمینهء به خصوص بین زبانهای سطح بالائی مانند دلفی - سی و ...تفاوت چشمگیری وجود نداره . 
> 
> - معمولا تو مستقیما" دستور سخت افزاری ویژه ای صادر نمیکنی . یعنی تغییر ولتاژ و جهت جریان و مسائلی از این دست عمدتا" جای دیگری حل میشن ؛ چیزی که برنامه نویس برای کنترل و مدیریت روبات نیاز داره کتابخانهء نرم افزاری قابل اعتماد و مرجع مناسب است . این روزها کتابخانه های تجاری و رایگان متعددی برای انجام وظایف کنترلی وجود دارند که اغلب روباتهای نمایشی و صنعتی از همین کتابخانه های موجود استفاده میکنند . بسته به نوع و مدل و معماری و وظایف و نیازهای سیستم میتونه پیشنهادات مختلفی وجود داشته باشه .


با تشکر از راهنمایی شما .
من فعلا میخوام فقط یاد بگیرم که چطور به پین مثلا دومی جریان بفرستم و اون پین های دیگه جریانشون صفر باشه . یا به دوتا پین 2 و 6 مثلا جریان بفرستم .

 :موفق:

----------


## Touska

اصلا در کل طراحی ربات با پورت Printer بی معنی است.  :flower:

----------

> اصلا در کل طراحی ربات با پورت Printer بی معنی است.


پس باید چه کار کرد چطور باید اینکار رو کرد . مصطفی جان یک راهنمایی بکن . راستی قرار بود برا اون قضیه یک زنگی بزنی . من منتظرم تماست هستم    :flower: 

 :موفق:  :موفق:  :موفق:

----------


## JavanSoft

در طراحی ربات کار با پارالل قدم اول است 
1) بسیار ساده است 
2) بدون نیاز به برنامه نویسی پیچیده می باشد
3) می تواند یک طرفه باشد 

قدم های بعدی می تواند COM برای افزایش سرعت ، و دوطرفه بودن و 
و USB برای نزدیک شدن به زمان واقعی باشد

----------

حالا لطفا راهنمایی نمایید . فعلا من میخوام فقط  مثلا پین شماره 3 را روشن و بقیه خاموش باشند .

چگونه این کار رو انجام بدم .

 :موفق:

----------


## BOB

سلام

در مورد استفاده از پورتها و اتوماسیون صنعتی قبلا بحث شده. اگر جستجو میکردی تا حالا به جواب خیلی از سوالهات رسیده بودی.

http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?p=93195 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=22014 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=9999 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=4491 
http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=477

موفق باشی

----------


## Touska

سلام به دادوند جان

برای کار حرفه ایی با ربات از MicroController استفاده می کنند.

و با برنامه نویسی CodeVision با C و BasCom و Basic

آقای دادوند منتظر تماس باش زنگ می زنم.

موفق باشید  :flower:

----------


## tami_1369

سلام آقا سایتی داری برای آموزش BasCom؟؟؟؟؟/
اگه داری یه ندا بده!!
با تشکر

----------


## brians2000

:) بطور کلی طراحی انژین نرم افزاری ربات ها به یک دلیل منطقی باید با سی انجام بشه (و نه حتی سی ++ ) :
1- 2- 3- 4- 5- :) سی زبانی است که در همه جا موجود است... از یک میکروکنترلر کوچک تا یک کامپیوتر بزرگ! اما : دلیل سرعت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:)) فکر کنم من در مورد مقایسه سرعتها دهها مقایسه رو براتون توی سایت گذاشتم... شما حتی با دات نت هم سرعتی نزدیک به حداکثر سرعت را دارید! کد مدیریت شده تنها در برخی موارد می تواند باعث کاهش سرعت شود... این مقایسه بی منطق بود... 
زبانی که برنامه نویسی رابط های کاربردی استفاده می شود حتی الامکان باید سی باشد که امکان انتقال اطلاعات و کامپایل مجدد وجود داشته باشد.
سیستم باید استاندارد طراحی شود (من از این مسابقات بدم نمی آید ولی به نظرم کار بی فایده ای است) مثلا توی ..... استانداردی رو طراحی شد که اجازه می ده اجزا به صورت کاملا منطقی اضافه و یا کم بشوند به سادگی نصب یک مودم..! و در عین حال مثلا کی فریم اینترقیس هایی تعریف شد که اجازه ارتباط منطقی و سریالی تمام اجزا رو بده و شما جزیی رو که از یک میکروکنترلر کاملا متفاوت استفاده می کنه رو به راحتی می تونید به صورت سریال به اجزا سیستم وصل کنید ... اجزا بر حسب اتصال به صورت هماهنگ شده فرامین رو می گرفتند و حرکت روبوت رو تنظیم می کنند (این پروژه نیمه صنعتی متعلق به اتجادیه اروپا است و در حال تستهای نهایی است) !!!

در هر وضع: بنده این رو می فهمم که این کارها باید استاندارد باشه و به شدت کنترل شده مثلا آقای فی فی نیاد یه کد یلخی بنویسه! دلیل انتخاب سی (و نه سی ++ حتی ) رو هم نوشتم و شما رو به دشت از استفاده از زبانی غیر از اون می ترسونم ! البته بگذریم که کارهایی که تو ایران انجام می شه برای هیچی انجام می شه و دلیلی برای سازگاری وجود نداره! و از دوست عزیزمون هم می خواهم که در مورد سرعت توجه بفرمایند : که سرعت کامپایلر دلفی هیچ فرقی با کامپایلر های سی نداره و حتی کدهای تولید شده در بعضی موارد دقیقتر می باشند. 

در هر وضع: اگر کسی بخواهد فقط برای پی سی کار رو انجام بده و کارش هم صنعتی نیست دلفی همون کار سی رو انجام می دهد و در عین حال توی این کارها باید خیلی اصولی باشند و منطقی... 


پس : سی برای زبان اصلی انژین 
سی ++ تا حدودی برای اینترفیس های دسکتاپ کامپیوتر (دلفی هم قابل استفاده است) 
پورت سریال : حتما و حتما : برای رابط های اطلاعاتی 
برودکستر و کی فریم منیجر : سی 
پردازش تصویر (سی و یا دلفی و یا سی ++ فرفی نداره! ) 
طریقه طراحی : ترتیبی و سریال 
هدف  : یک طراحی صنعتی و استاندارد نه مسابقه!
نوع میکروکنترلرها متغیر است ! بسته به نیاز... مثلا توی روبوت های اسباب بازی از استپ موتورهای ارزان استفاده می شود و در عین حال ارزان ترین چیپ های ممکن/ استانداردها هم مشخص است هر شرکتی پلاتفرم خاص خودش را دارد. در کارهای صنعتی باید از سریعترین میکروکنترلر ها استفاده شود ! این کارها خیلی پیچیده است مثلا مهندس مکانیک و طراحی گیریبکس!!!!! (برای کارهای صنعتی) و تیم های کاملا مجزا با یک مدیریت برنامه نویس سیستمی که شغلش انژین نویسی باشد نیاز است! 

در هر وضع: مسابقات روبوتیک معمولا تجربه ای عالی هستند ولی دلیلی بر سود آورد بودن و مقرون به صرفه بودن نیستند چون کارهای صنعتی و اصولی خیلی گرانقیمت هستند و باید تیم های نسبتا قوی روی آنها کار کنند و چند جوان هرچند مستعد کار را به پیش نمی برند! من اکثر شرکتهای بزرگ را دیدم که پلاتفرم های خاص خودشون رو دارند بخصوص هوندا! البته هوش مصنوعی و تفسیر گر ها بحثی در ماورای بحث ما هستند چون اول یک کار اصولی باید انجام بشه که بعدا یک کوه تفسیر ازش در بیاد!

----------


## seyedof

سلام
سرعت پورت پارالل از سریال بیشتر است نه کمتر. ضمنا توی ویندوز فکر نکنم برای کار با پورت پرینتر نیازی به برنامه نویسی Low Level باشه. شما توی ویندوز میتونین پورتهای سریال یا پارالل رو دقیقا مثل فایل با CreateFile باز کنید و توش بنویسید.

ممنون علی

----------


## JavanSoft

من 2 برنامه روی کامپیوترم دارم که برای استفاده در اینجا قرار می دهم 
یک MapEditor است که مشخصات زمین را برای حرکت ربات تعیین می کند 
و DLL های ارتباط با پورت پرینتر(از اینترنت گرفتم)
هردو برنامه در حد بسیار ساده ای است و نیاز به کار دارد ..اما شاید قدم خوبی برای شروع باشد

----------


## ehsane

دوست عزیز در خصوص استفاده از کامپیوتر برای کنترل لوازم الکترونیکی قبلا مواردی مطرح شد که اگه جستجو کنی حتما پیدا می کنی ولی برای شروع میتوانی از کتاب ترجمه شده فارسی با نام Pc Interface راهنمایی های خوبی برای استفاده از زبان دلفی و وپژوال بیسک بگیری.
موفق باشی

----------


## disappear

سلام دوست عزیز .
وقتی داری از پورت پارالل برای کارهای الکترونیک استفاده می کنی حتما اطلاعات رو Buffer کن یعنی قبل اینکه به پورت بفرستی از یک آی سی بافر استفاده کن چون اگه یک دفعه از پورت جریان زیادی کشیده بشه پورت تو می سوزه . چون پورت های کامپیوتر جریان زیادی رو نمی تونن بدن . هم برای ورود و هم برای خروج .

----------


## brians2000

سلام!

پورت پرینتر مشکل کلی داره و یادمه بارها دیدم که فقط به خاطر اینکه زمانی که کامپیوتر روشن بوده و پرینتر رو وصل کردم همه چی رفته هوا...! دوستان سخت افزاری بهتر می دونند که اصولا پورت پرینتر دیگه  روش بسیار بدیه برای این کارها...
به نظر من کار با پورتهای سریال بسیار بهتره به دلایل واضحی :

1- تا 250 متر (درست می گم؟ ) با دوتا سیم می تونی اطلاعات رو منتقل کنی.
کار با اونها ساده است. به اندازه کافی روتین ها و بافر ها (بافر خطی نسبتا ساده است) وجود داره .
2- سریال مشکل تغییر ولتاژ و آسیب سخت افزاری رو نداره.
3- پورت پارالل سریعتر بود! :) فکر نمی کنم در حال حاضر سرعت یک یو اس بی از اون کمتر باشه و ثانیا تا اونجا که من می دونم توسعه اش متوقف شده و کلا پورت پارالل چیز شاهکاری نیست و من سرعتی از اون ندیدم.
4- روبوت که می خواهید طراحی کنید مگر استپ موتورها رو می خواهی مستقیم فرمان بدی؟ خوب... برو از کارتهای مناسبش استفاده کن هست کارتهای سخت افزاری که 50 تا پورت رو تقسیم کرده و هرکدوم یه سر خروجی دارند از 1.5 تا 5 ولت هم بالانس دارند فکر کنم که کار باهاشون ساده است : ولی به نظر من سریال یک باید است ... چجور طراحی روبوتیه که بدون سریال باشه؟

----------


## seyedof

سلام
منظور از پورت سریال، نحوه انتقال اطلاعات نبود منظورم همون پورت سریال قدیمی یا RS232 است که از پورت پارالل کندتره و گرنه فکر کنم دیگه هرکسی بدونه که USB=Universal Serial Bus از پورت پرینتر سریعتره:)
ضمنا برای ارتباط با پورت USB باید مدارات مورد نیاز رو هم طراحی کنید یا از آی سی های اینترفیسش استفاده کنید همونطور که برای RS232 هم راه اندازش هست. ولی ارتباط با پورت پارالل برای تست و سریع جواب گرفتن خیلی بهتره. البته همونطور که دوستان گفتند باید بافر بگذارید وگرنه اگر مدار شما از پورت پارالل جریان بالا بکشه IO مادربوردتون میسوزه.
ممنون علی

----------


## seyed_farid

این آدرسها تصحیح نمیشن که بتونیم استفاده کنیم؟
اگر دوستان کمپوننتی برای کار با پورت سریال و پارالل دارند یه لینک لطف کنند.

----------


## mehdi1981

دردلفی 7 آیا امکان ارتباط با port printer آیا هست بدون استفاده از  dll  ؟

----------


## حامی2

سلام به دوستان

یه کتاب هست به نام PC Interface از کانون نشر علوم فارسی در سی دی این کتاب یه DLL معرفی کرده به نام port.dll این DLL را در دلفی بار می کنی و می توانی از طریق آن به com1&2 و پرینتر و جویاستک و کارت Capture TV ارتبط برقرار کنی در سی دی این کتاب انواع مدارات A/D  D/A را ارائه داده اما همه اینها مقدماتی است ولی بسیار خوبه برای راه افتادن تو این قضیه برنامه هاش هم همگی کار می کنه حتما بخر و اسفاده کن 
البته برای USB این کتاب چیزی نداره ولی یه کتاب در همین مورد تازه منتشر شده که وقتی خریدم اطلاعاتی در موردش می گویم
موفق  باشی

----------


## ستاره ی سهیل

پورت شماره ی 378H (هگز) برای پورت پرینتره . می تونی از اون در پاسکال به شکل زیر استفاده کرد :
PORT[378] := 01000000
تو C هم این دستورش اینه  :OUTPORT (البته مطمئن نیستم از هلپش استفاده کن )
به این ترتیب پین 2 دارای برق میشه و بقیه بدون برق می مانند . اما تو دلفی نمیدونم دستورش چیه؟

----------


## amirsadeghi

استفاده از فایل IO.DLL پیشنهاد می شود.

----------


## sre.net

دوست عزیز شما می تونید برای کار با منابع سخت افزاری سیستم از یک زبان قوی مثل C استفاده کنی ، الــــــــــــبته در هر زبانی این امکان هست ، مثلا در دلفی هم می تونید این کار رو انجام بدی ، اگه سری به سایت codeproject برنی بد نیست

----------


## kiosksoft

> کاملا درسته :
> اول :
> اسمبلی 
> ++C
> Delphi
> #C
> JAVA
> VB


سرعت, دلفی !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  تجربه ثابت کرده که سرعت دلفی از همه کمتره.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> سرعت, دلفی !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  تجربه ثابت کرده که سرعت دلفی از همه کمتره.


یکی از اون تجربیاتت را بیان بکن که ما هم استفاده کنیم. این اولین بار هست که من می بینم کسی ادعا میکنه کدهای Manage شده جاوا یا #C از Native Code سرعت بیشتری دارند!

----------


## yashar666

inpout32.dll  برای کنترل پورت در دلفی از هر کامپوننتی مناسب تره گرچه برای طراحی سیستم ها ی رباتیک 
اصلا از پارارل استفاده نمیشه 

function Out32(wAddr:word;bOut:byte):byte; 

این تابع برای فرستادن مقادیر 0 و 1 استفاده میشه 

مثلا    out32($378,$01) این دستور پورت پیرنتر شماره یک رو اولین پینش رو یک میکنه 

پشنهاد می کنم یرای کار با ربات از پورت سریال یا usb استفاده کنید 




> سرعت, دلفی !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! تجربه ثابت کرده که سرعت دلفی از همه کمتره.


منم کاملا با نظر آقای کشاورز موافقم و دقیقا در این مورد مطالعه کردم .منم دوست دارم یکی از این تجربه های سودمند رو برای من بگید !!!

----------


## nouri2015

برای برنامه نویسی رباط ابتدا باید نوع موتور های رباط خود را بدانید معمولا در رباطهائی که من برنامه نویسی آنها را انجام دادم سرو موتور استفاده شده بود سرو موتورها نیز به سه نوع مختلف تقسیم می شوند که راجع به آنها توضیح نمی دهم، سپس شما نیاز به یک درایور و اینترفیس برای راه اندازی موتورها دارید که شرکت سازنده این اینترفیس ها همراه خود یک میان افزار برای فرمان به موتورها دارند که معمولا ازپورت سریال استفاده می کنند و یا کارت PCI هستند پس تا اینجا شما کار برنامه نویسی انجام ندادید سپس از اکتیو ایکس یا DLL اون اینترفیس برای برنامه نویسی رباط به راحتی می توانید استفاده کنید .
موفق باشید.

----------


## mossaferin

سلام




> روشن شدن مثلا پین شماره 2 جه ولتاژی داره و مثبت یا منفی است و اینکه اصلا چطور جریان رو بهش بدم ( یک بکنم ) و یا جریان رو قطع کنم (صفرش بکنم) . مقدار این جریان چقدر است و .
> 
>  :موفق:


راجع به سوالاتی که پرسیدی میتونم بگم که هر پورتی روی کامپیوتر یه آدرسی داره ، و دارای یه تعدادی ورودی و خروجی محض یا ورودی و خروجی دوطرفه که درکل شمابا داشتن آدرس اون پورت می تونید با نوشتن یه عدد به صورت هگز یا دسیمال یا ... بسته به روش باز کردن پورت یک یا تعدادی از خروجی هارا روش ویا خاموش کنید

برای مثال آدرس LPT1  به صورت پیش فرض 378 هگز می باشد.
مقدار جریان روی پارالل پورت حدود 10mA برای راه اندازی مدارات دیجیتال کافیه 
ولتاژ یک شدن بین 3/5 تا 5 ولت  
و اما باز کردن پارالل پورت تا قبل از XP براحتی شما با بازکردن پورت و خوندن و نوشتن داخل اون می تونستید به پارالل دسترسی داشته باشید ولی همون طوری که دوستان گفتند از XP به بعد دیگه باز کردن پارالل به راحتی گذشته نیست و مستلزم نوشتن یه چیزی شبیه درایور برای اون هست
ولی باز کردن سریال پورت به راحتی انجام پذیره  و با سرعت هایی که در حال حاضر سریال پورت میتونه ساپورت کنه کمتر به پارالل نیاز میشه با بستن یه مدار ساده توسط میکرو براحتی تعدادی زیادی پورت دیجیتال دوطرفه می تونی داشته باشی که در مقایسه با پارالل که تعداد محدودی پورت ورودی وخروجی داشت خیلی راحتتر و کاراتره
درضمن روی مادربرد های جدید دیگه پورت پارالل رو نمی بینی 

راجع به usb هم دو راه وجود داره 
1- نوشتن یه درایور و دسترسی مستقیم به usb
2-استفاده از مبدلهای usb که به صورت یه سریال پورت روی کامپیوتر نصب می شن و استفاده از اونا دقیقا مثل سریال پورت می باشد

توصیه من کتاب PC Interface  

موفق باشی

----------


## jn_moh

يك كامپونت براي پورت usb مي خواهم كه كار كنه و ريجستر شده باشد

----------


## ب- تات

شابد 1 سال گذشتن از عمر يك تاپبك و دوباره به جربان انداختن آن درست نباشه اما لازم ديدم بگم .
چرا هر كسي به نوعي توي اين بحث ارتباط با سخت افرار دوست داره سريال يا پارالل رو مستقيما به موتور يا روبات وصل كنه و جنگ سر كامپايلرهاي مختلفه كه كي سرعتش بيشتره !!!!!!
اول كه براي سرعت و انعطاف پذيري دلفي در ارتباط و كار با هر موجود زنده و غير زنده اي دور و بر كامپيوتر هيچ حرفي نيست . دوم چرا ما سخت افزار pc مون رو به خطر بندازيم . ببينيد سريال بايد با همتاي خودش يعني سريال ارتباط برقرار كنه و اين ارتباط هم وظيفه آي سي mega هست. چون در اين آي سي تمام پروتكلهاي ارتباط سريال rs232 موجود هستش حال اگر حواستيد اين تاپيك رو دوباره زنده كنيد اطلاع دهيد تا بقيه داستان رو توضيح بدم.

----------


## Hadi_Fayyaz

> سلام دوستان .
> 
> میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم با پورت پرینتر کار کنم و مثلا پین شماره 2 رو روشن کنم اصلا یک مقاله کامل برا برنامه نویسی رباتها و اینکه چطور ارتباط بین کامپیوتر و بخش الکترونیک صورت میگیرد (کاری به ارتباط بخش الکترونیکش با مکانیکی اش ندارم ) میخوام . میخوام این مقاله سوالات زیادی رو که برام بوجود اومده جواب بده مثل : روشن شدن مثلا پین شماره 2 جه ولتاژی داره و مثبت یا منفی است و اینکه اصلا چطور جریان رو بهش بدم ( یک بکنم ) و یا جریان رو قطع کنم (صفرش بکنم) . مقدار این جریان چقدر است و ده ها سوال دیگر .
> 
> :موفق:


سلام دوست عزيز 
چرا فقط تمركز روي پورت پرينتر داري در حالي كه IC هايي توي بازار هستند كه به راحتي براي كار با پورت سريال با پروتوكل هاي RS232 و RS485 برنامه ريزي ميشند و توي دلفي هم كامپوننت براي ارتباط با پورت سريال وجود داره 
البته من تا حالا براي روباط برنامه ننوشتم و باهاش كار نكردم ولي براي خيلي از دستگاه هايي كه با پورت سريال كار ميكنند برنامه نويسي كردم كار خيلي راحتيه فقط بخش الكترونيكي  و Program كردن IC مورد نظر رو بايد يك نفر متخصص الكترونيك برات انجام بده.
موفق باشيد

----------


## Felony

من رو این موضوع کار کردم ( روباتیک و اتصال از طریق پورت سریال و ... ) ولی الان دیگه ااستفاده از سریال فایده نداره، چون بیشتر مادربردها دیگه سریال رو پشتیبانی نمیکنن و همه رفتن به سمت USB ، به شخصه در پی انجام یک پروژه هستم که با توجه به اینکه دانشجو هستم این پروژه هزینه ی سنگینی برام داره و باید با کمتیرین هزینه پیاده سازیش کنم ، الان چند وقتی هست که به دنبال یک رابط برای ارتباط و خواندن اطلاعات و کلا نحوه ی استفاده از پورت USB به جای سریال میگردم چون هم USB فعلا داره ازش پشتیبانی میشه هم سرعتش و  هم حجم تبادل اطلاعاتش بالاست ، ولی فعلا به نتیجه ی دلخواه نرسیدم .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام دوستان عزيز
بعد از مشاهده تعداد نفرات بازديد كننده از اين بخش متوجه شدم كه دوستان به ساخت ربات علاقه بسياري نشان مي دهند و خواستم در زمينه ساخت ربات يك كتاب خوب فارسي را معرفي كنم.

    نام كتاب : آمزش رباتيك ، تكنيكها و نظريات (با كد و تصوير، همراه با cd )
    نويسنده : مهندس محمد ماجد اسدي
    ناشر : قم نشر آراسته
    آدرس ناشر : خيابان ارم ، داخل سالن نمايشگاه، كتاب برقعي
    تلفن ناشر : 0251-7738652-7742476
    پست الكترونيك : nashre_araste@yahoo.com
    فعداد صفحات كتاب : 255

در ضمن كدهاي موجود در اين كتاب به زبان هاي *دلفي* و *C++‎‎ builder* است.

فصل هاي اين كتاب نيز به قسمتهاي زير تقسيم بندي شده است :
   فصل اول : ورود به دنياي روباتيك
   فصل دوم : پردازش تصوير
   فصل سوم : كاربردهاي پردازش تصوير در روباتيك
   فصل چهارم : روباتهاي نقاش و تعقيب كننده خط
   فصل پنجم : پورتها و ارتباط با دنياي خارج
   فصل ششم : IC هاي قابل برنامه نويسي

بايد بگويم كه برخلاف بسياري از كتابها مطالب اين كتاب به صورت عملي و بسيار كاربردي است!

----------


## ب- تات

> من رو این موضوع کار کردم ( روباتیک و اتصال از طریق پورت سریال و ... ) ولی الان دیگه ااستفاده از سریال فایده نداره، چون بیشتر مادربردها دیگه سریال رو پشتیبانی نمیکنن و همه رفتن به سمت USB ، به شخصه در پی انجام یک پروژه هستم که با توجه به اینکه دانشجو هستم این پروژه هزینه ی سنگینی برام داره و باید با کمتیرین هزینه پیاده سازیش کنم ، الان چند وقتی هست که به دنبال یک رابط برای ارتباط و خواندن اطلاعات و کلا نحوه ی استفاده از پورت USB به جای سریال میگردم چون هم USB فعلا داره ازش پشتیبانی میشه هم سرعتش و  هم حجم تبادل اطلاعاتش بالاست ، ولی فعلا به نتیجه ی دلخواه نرسیدم .


دوست گرامي مشكل شما كاملا قابل حله. اول اينكه ما سريال رو مي تونيم حذف كنيم اما پروتكل rs232 را نه . براي همين اول بايد مشكل محدوديت طول در rs232 را با تبديل آن يه rs485 حل كنيم سپس توسط يك مبدل تبديل 485 به usb همه چيز حله يادتون باشه مبدلهاي تبديل سريال به usb كه توي بازار پر هست اصلا به درد كار تبادل اطلاعات نميخوره به آدرس زير جهت تهيه اين مبدلها مراجعه كنيد فكر ميكنم قيمتش هم 60 هزار تومن ياشه كه با نصب اون يك پورت كام مجازي روي سيستم شما فعال ميشه كه مستقيما با usb كار ميكنه و حرف نداره
http://www.pcs.ir/index.htm  به نام آقاي مقدم

----------


## mrs_shine

سلام . من يه كد ديگه پيدا كردم به نام outport كه در ويژوال استفاده ميشه . ولي خوب درست كار نمي كنه . مي خواستم ببينم امكانش هست كه اطلاعاتي راجع به اين كد بهم بدين. چون من از اين كد براي ارتباط با رباتم استفاده مي كنم . با رباتم از طريق پورت پارالل ارتباط دارم و هدايتش از همين طريقه. اگركمكم كنيد ممنون ميشم

----------

